# Espace disque dur "autre"



## thomasmacpro16 (14 Février 2012)

Voila mon problème mon disque dur fait 320GO (mac pro 13' 2011) I5, l'espace autre prend 135Go (time machine n'est pas activé, itunes est vide), quelqu'un à une explication svp ??, merci de votre aide


----------



## edd72 (14 Février 2012)

"Autres" correspond à tout ce qui ne rentre pas dans les catégories pré-citées.

Tu peux utiliser un truc genre ça http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnidisksweeper/ pour voir où sont ces Go.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (14 Février 2012)

Ca fait tout de même beaucoup. Tu devrais regarder ce que tu utilises concraitement, sauvegarder données et applications, faire le test conseillé par Edd et aviser. 
Tu l'as depuis combien de temps? Pour savoir, si jamais ce sont des fichiers pourris, comment tu as fait pour en avoir tant.


----------



## Larme (14 Février 2012)

Pas mal de films ? Note que les _.mkv_ ne sont pas considérés comme des vidéos normalement... (en tout cas, sur les premières versions de Lion).


----------



## thomasmacpro16 (14 Février 2012)

j'ai installé l'appli omnidisksweeper, ça m'a permis de réduire jusqu'à 119Go en autres mais 119 tout de même c'est assez énorme je ne sais pas comment réduire d'avantage, merci pour les réponses précédentes !, si d'autres astuces je prend avec plaisir !!!!!, merci à vous !, bonne soirée sur macG

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------

merci super utile


----------

